# bumper tech..



## milla290 (Jul 5, 2006)

looking for some info on modding, "pushing in" my stock bumpers on my 84 4kq... Sepp, Perl refered me to you.. can you help? I hate my HUGE ugly bumpers. Thanks!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: bumper tech.. (milla290)*

I've done them on a few cars now, I plan on writing up something on this subject to share with the world.
It's basically as easy as pulling off the front bumper, removing the bumper shocks, drilling holes in the shock casing, and collapsing the shock with a big fricking hammer.
I'll be sure to add many usefull pictures as well.
In an extreme case of my red urq, I trimmed away some of the netal on the rebar, and disasembelled the shocks, shortened them by cutting them down so they would collapse closer together..and so forth.
Any questions in the mean-time feel free to email me direct at [email protected]
I'm super busy at the moment, and away from home so I won't be on here much


----------

